# Hydraulic Jack Release Knob



## lcorley

I find it annoying to use the jack handle to turn the release knob on my hydraulic press.  I was looking to see if there was an accessory knob available and found this article -- www.spaco.org/Press.htm. I decided I could make one, too.  Here's my take.


I turned the knob from a piece of 3/4 round HRS, about an inch long.  I cut a 15 deg taper on the end and drilled the other end to fit over the valve shaft. An "S" drill gave a snug fit.  I slotted for the pins on the valve with a 3/16 end mill. I added a 1/4-20 setscrew to hold it on.  The handle is a 1/4-20 hex bolt with the thread shortened and the head cut off.


I like the way this turned out.  I think I'm going to do the same for my engine host and my bottle jack.



regards,
Leon


----------



## Franko

Great gizmo, Leon. I've been thinking of such a device for myself. Lots of good ideas to steal.


----------



## Black13

Very nice,
didn't know i needed one till i saw the pic. (I tend to say that alot)


----------



## pineyfolks

I made one for my press a few years ago. It's one of the best mods you can do. So much better than using the jack handle.


----------



## tpic402

Now you have done it, I made one a long time ago but it does not look that nice as I did not have a lathe or mill then. It did not bother me till now!!!!


----------



## Franko

I think it would be even more useful on an engine hoist. Easing that thing down with the jack handle is almost impossible.


----------



## rusty reamer

Franko said:


> I think it would be even more useful on an engine hoist. Easing that thing down with the jack handle is almost impossible.


thanks for posting. made one today. much better than fumbling for the handle.


----------



## Joe in Oz

I like the execution! Beautiful and sophisticated.
It begs the question though: why not unscrew the original release screw completely (with the jack inverted to keep the oil inside) and replicate its thread on a new handle? That screw just puts pressure on a ball bearing to close a port inside. Nothing fancy.
Several of the jacks I did like that had a plain and simple 3/8" or 5/16" UNF thread on the end - for which I have dies.... the rest is very simple with a lathe.
Before I had a lathe, I replaced the one on my home-made hydraulic press with a long machine bolt. I cut the threaded length to match the length of the original's thread (so the seal runs on the unthreaded part of the bolt) and filed the thread away to match the tapered end of the original. Then I cut the head off the bolt and bent the extra length (compared to the original) at nearly right angle to clear the jack base and give me enough leverage to tighten and loosen it by hand. I't still on there 35 years later and still works a treat.


----------



## lcorley

Good info, Joe.  I thought the insides were more complex than that.  If all you need is a shaft with some UNF on the end, that opens up a big "design space".  

I found a replacement faucet knob at Home Depot that I decided I liked better than the lever I had used before.  I used a 1" round rod so it covers the pins on the valve.  I like the smoother look.





regards,
Leon


----------



## Joe in Oz

Somethimg else few people consider with bottle jacks: they don't work upside down, because the 'bottle' is the oil reservoir and the pump opening is at the bottom.
However, if you open the jack (by unscrewing the big hex around the ram at the top), the inlet hole is quite obvious. Drilling it a bit bigger and glueing a piece of tube in, these jacks can be made to work inverted. My old shop press uses a ottle jack upside down with this mod. The piston seal no longer seals perfectly and it drip occasionally now and I have had to top it up a few times over the past 5 years or so.....
I'm now actually wondering if you could glue in a flexible hose fitting and fit a flexile hose with a weight at the end - like in chainsaw fuel and oil tanks, if you could make them work in any position. Must try that too.
Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Tom Howland

Leon,
Thanks for showing us the handle idea for the bottle jack. I made one for my engine hoist. Installed an engine last week and it was so much easier. Going to make one for my shop press also.


----------



## Franko

I just whipped this one out from my plumbing scrap bin. It is a handle and valve stem from an old heavy duty chem lab faucet.
I cut the washer holder part off and turned down the thread that turned it on and off. A hole drilled in the shaft and slots milled for the jack valve.


----------



## Pontiac Freak

I put one on my 20 ton HF Press.  Made it so much more usuable!


----------



## David S

I made my press many years ago from a 3 ton bottle jack mounted upside down.  There was a fill plug in the side of the bottle.  I took it out and threaded a fitting into to connect some tubing to which gets connected to an external tank.


----------



## sanddan

Here's mine. I pulled the cross pin and made the knob a press fit. Works great for me.


----------

